# How do you put the thermometer in the smoker?



## poindexter (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a UDS with a webber lid and I have gone through about five thermometer probes. The silicone always gets clipped by the lid if I put it between the smoker and the lid. Or I've put it through the vent in the webber lid and even then it seems to get too hot maybe? I keep around 250 F so idk why it happens. Also I have three Taylor 1470N controllers with no probes but when I put my probe that is working on another controller in it it reads 65 even though it's in 127 degree water... Are the controllers broken or can I salvage them? I've tried resetting them and using other probes. Nothing works, wist toss them and get new controller is my next step. Thanks y'all.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 26, 2013)

I've had other brands but from now on it's Mavericks...ET-732

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140549/maverick-owners-probe-eyelet-solution-sealed


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

I use the same one....Maverick.  Use the inside probe attached to the racks inside....and the door closes on it...no problems with mine.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

I just drilled 2 small holes just big enough for the probes to fit through and slide them in, been doing this for almost 2 years and never lost a probe!


----------



## dr k (Jun 27, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I just drilled 2 small holes just big enough for the probes to fit through and slide them in, been doing this for almost 2 years and never lost a probe!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

i Have pipe couplings welded to the UDS with a small hole drilled through the UDS. Then I use pipe plugs when I want to close off that hole. Take a look at my UDS build if you need to see more of how i did it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

